# Ear Effusion Reading-CPT?



## dreampeddler (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

And thanks in advance for any insight you can provide.

A child presented at his PCC and was diagnosed with: 388.70 OTALGIA UNSPECIFIED. The doctor billed an E&M along with unlisted code (92700) for the ear effusion reading that was done.

Is this reading separately reimbursable? If so, is there a more specific CPT code for the service?

Thanks!
Jodie


----------



## rachell1976 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have never heard of an ear effusion reading (and have worked in ENT x 5 years) what exactly did he do?


----------



## jackjones62 (Jun 14, 2010)

That's ok, I've been in ENT for over 20 yrs and never heard of an "effusion reading" ! LOL! Perhaps your office performed a tympanometry (92567) with the results indicating fluid behind the ear drum?

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------



## dreampeddler (Jun 15, 2010)

*Here's the medical record!*

You ladies cracked me up this morning. I'm glad I'm not the only one completely baffled. I don't do a lot of work with ENT services as it is! I got this, with the request for that code, and was like...HUH?

Examination
GENERAL: On exam he is awake, alert in no acute distress.
HEENT: No drainage from the eyes. He does have some dark circles under the eyes. Tympanic membranes look benign. There is no bulging. No erythema. *Ear effusion reading *right 82 somewhat low, left normal at 107. Oral cavity and pharynx benign, with a slightly pebbly appearance of posterior pharyngeal wall. No erythema or exudate.
NECK: Supple. Slightly increased but nontender submandibular nodes. No other cervical adenopathy palpated.
CHEST: With good breath sounds anteriorly and posteriorly. No wheezing or rales. HEART: Regular rate and rhythm. No significant murmur.
Procedures
*• Ear effusion reading*
Assessment
1. Otalgia
2. Otitis media, acute serous


----------



## jackjones62 (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok, did they do a tympanometry with a hand held or did they just take his tempurature in each ear? I am confused, can you ask what they used to take this reading?

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------



## dreampeddler (Jun 15, 2010)

That's a great question. I'll ask. Thanks!


----------

